# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - раздел Помогите, за период 20.05.2013 - 27.05.2013

## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *230*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *951* Получено карантинов: *103*, суммарный объем: *119* мб Обработано файлов: *256*, суммарный объем: *224* мб Уникальных файлов: *189*, суммарный объем: *216* мб Признаны безопасными: *62* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *101*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=139365 - найдено зловредов: *8* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=139270 - найдено зловредов: *5* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=139222 - найдено зловредов: *4* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=139198 - найдено зловредов: *4* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=139330 - найдено зловредов: *3*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:\windows\adobe flash player\adobe.exe - *7* c:\windows\adobe flash\adobe.exe - *3* d:\docume~1\alluse~1\locals~1\temp\ccyinula.exe - *3* c:\progra~2\mozilla\fkryllj.dll - *2* c:\progra~2\mozilla\wfnczyl.dll - *2* \zoo_2013-05-20_21-41-58\esmdvjg.dll._9a201fd222c58d148ad40bcf2e10c79290  b686da - *1* c:\progra~2\mozilla\ydmrpok.dll - *1* c:\documents and settings\admin\local settings\application data\google\update\gupdate.exe - *1* c:\progra~3\mozilla\kxuhrfl.exe - *1* c:\progra~3\mozilla\zyqeiti.exe - *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 Trojan.Win32.ShipUp.ixg - *18* HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic - *16* Trojan.Win32.Agentb.aakp - *10* Trojan-Clicker.Win32.VB.ipw - *9* Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Andromeda.uhz - *3* Virus.Win32.Sality.gen - *3* Backdoor.Win32.Androm.qir - *3* Backdoor.Win32.Androm.qla - *2* Trojan.Win32.ShipUp.ixe - *2* Trojan.Win32.Cidox.aftc - *1*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

